# Oklahoma Uniform Building Code



## Uncle Bob (Feb 3, 2010)

Until the Oklahoma Building Code Commission adopts state-wide codes; the cities and towns of Oklahoma have adopted, or have not; whatever building codes that they are led to by their individual leadership.  Some cities and towns who have adopted building codes, still have the 1996 BOCA; so, this is becoming a very interesting change.

I find this to be very interesting and will be attending a Board meeting this afternoon to observe what progress has taken place since the July 1, 2009, when the Commission was put in place.

I'll try to keep ya'll up to snuff on what's going on.  Here is the Act;

http://www.ok.gov/cib/documents/Uniform ... %20Act.pdf

This should be a learning experience for me,

Uncle Bob


----------



## brudgers (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Oklahoma Uniform Building Code

Living in Alabama, the statewide minimum building code is SBC 1997...though the State Fire Marshal will accept IBC 2003-.

There's actually a good political reason for not switching.

SBC 1997 parallels NFPA 101 when it comes to Assembly occupancies and particularly the provisions regarding places of worship.

It allows up to 1000 occupants without sprinklers provided that fixed seating is used.

Sprinklers are often a non-starter for small rural churches.

Issues range from no local water service (fire pump, water tower), to tap fees (bore a 6" line under the road) , to more expensive construction (concealed spaces coverage or non combustible).

BTW, switching to a more recent code isn't necessarily any more of an upgrade than trading in your BMW 325 for a 2009 Yaris is.


----------



## beach (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Oklahoma Uniform Building Code



> BTW, switching to a more recent code isn't necessarily any more of an upgrade than trading in your BMW 325 for a 2009 Yaris is.


Now that's funny!! :lol:


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Oklahoma Uniform Building Code

Brudgers,

There are two things that might come out of this, that I am hoping for;

State-wide coverage requirement that includes; at least; small towns and consistent code requirements throughout the State.

And, I'll keep my pick-up truck,

Uncle Bob


----------



## brudgers (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Oklahoma Uniform Building Code



			
				Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Brudgers,There are two things that might come out of this, that I am hoping for;
> 
> State-wide coverage requirement that includes; at least; small towns and consistent code requirements throughout the State.
> 
> ...


Having worked in a state without uniform code requirements and in a state with them, I can say it's not really a big deal.

What makes a difference is how they are enforced and interpreted by a particular jurisdiction or a particular code official.

And nothing you adopt will make a lick of difference about that.

Alabama's system is basically opt-in, and in my opinion that makes sense.

If you have a jurisdiction that doesn't really care about code enforcement, then it doesn't matter which code you require them to use.

If you have a jurisdiction that cares, they're free to adopt whatever they see fit.


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Oklahoma Uniform Building Code

Brudgers,

Now that's a song I can sing to :!:


----------



## brudgers (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Oklahoma Uniform Building Code



			
				FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Brudgers,Now that's a song I can sing to :!:


BTW, the Alabama State Fire Marshal has adopted NFPA 2003 as well.

http://www.aldoi.gov/FireMarshal/Code.aspx


----------



## Gene Boecker (Feb 3, 2010)

Re: Oklahoma Uniform Building Code

Uncle Bob, keep us posted.  Thanks for the link.

Missouri doesn't even have an opt-in option.  It's more like a "hand's off" mandate.   :lol:


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: Oklahoma Uniform Building Code Commission

Well, I suppose i should post an update on the meeting.  The Commission has been in business since July, 2009.  At the February, 2010 meeting I attended they were still without funding.  They are to recieve a Federal Stimulus of $200,000 which will be used to hire a $90,000 CEO to run the business end and a $40,000 helper.  The Stimuli must only be used for employment.

They had already voted for municipalities to remit $4.00 for each permit issued to the UBCC, collection to start April 1, 2010 and sent to UBCC by 20th of each month.  So, basically, they are broke until then.

They approved rules for committee selections; ADHOC, Technical, etc..

Uncle Bob


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 13, 2010)

Re: Oklahoma Uniform Building Code

UB,

I hope you can get on one of the TC's or ADHOC since you can make a great contribution.


----------

